# Handyman Service



## Desert Pres (Dec 21, 2012)

I live in a small area and I know things are bad for all. There are more Handyman ads here than I have ever seen and all the local brokers use them for about 9 bucks an hour. The home owner gets them now for about 10 bucks an hour. Here is the good part, When the job is done they are handed CASH. After all of our over head just to be able to work and wait 45 days to be paid and charge backs it`s said to say but I think they are making more and they don`t have to upload there work every night.
I know that $20.00 GC add up. Do they, The Handyman can bid more work on the spot and get it. I wish you all could just stop all work for just one week. When the newbies go broke things may get better.
Can you wait ????


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Desert Pres said:


> I live in a small area and I know things are bad for all. There are more Handyman ads here than I have ever seen and all the local brokers use them for about 9 bucks an hour. The home owner gets them now for about 10 bucks an hour. Here is the good part, When the job is done they are handed CASH. After all of our over head just to be able to work and wait 45 days to be paid and charge backs it`s said to say but I think they are making more and they don`t have to upload there work every night.
> I know that $20.00 GC add up. Do they, The Handyman can bid more work on the spot and get it. I wish you all could just stop all work for just one week. When the newbies go broke things may get better.
> Can you wait ????


 
Interesting.
I just got back from a 2 week vacation where I slowed everything down to about 10% capacity. Late work orders started piling up higher & higher. 

How did our national clients take it?

They didn't say a word; Other than "welcome back" when I got home.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Desert Pres said:


> The home owner gets them now for about 10 bucks an hour. Here is the good part, When the job is done they are handed CASH. After all of our over head just to be able to work and wait 45 days to be paid and charge backs it`s said to say but *I think they are making more and they don`t have to upload there work every night.*






I'm sure you are right, how ever neither are living wages.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



BPWY said:


> I'm sure you are right, how ever neither are living wages.


I'm not so sure about that $10/hr cash is equal to about $15/hr wages which is $30k/year. You would have a hard time getting me off my ass to do something I didn't want to do for $30k but for a lot of people that is good money.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

It's ALL relative to your location and market. NOONE in KY (add your state) would do a job in NY for the same rate as the TAXES, FEES, REQUIREMENTS, INSPECTIONS, PERMITS, are completely different....Hey, I don't even live in NY but can understand that each area has it's big digs. What one thinks of $10.00 an hour might need $18.00 an hr elsewhere.
Just wait, $10.10 for all after Oboma creates his next " executive" order.... Now EVERYONE will have the american dream 
I don't know where you live but I can't believe you can do work for under $35.00 HR. ANYWHERE, Think more upon the $75.00 and that is the market for a "handyman"
Good luck.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Just did the same thing.*



PropPresPro said:


> Interesting.
> I just got back from a 2 week vacation where I slowed everything down to about 10% capacity. Late work orders started piling up higher & higher.
> 
> How did our national clients take it?
> ...


Same result, in fact I even expanded to a new area while I was off. Go figure.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

garylaps said:


> It's ALL relative to your location and market. NOONE in KY (add your state) would do a job in NY for the same rate as the TAXES, FEES, REQUIREMENTS, INSPECTIONS, PERMITS, are completely different....Hey, I don't even live in NY but can understand that each area has it's big digs. What one thinks of $10.00 an hour might need $18.00 an hr elsewhere.
> Just wait, $10.10 for all after Oboma creates his next " executive" order.... Now EVERYONE will have the american dream
> I don't know where you live but I can't believe you can do work for under $35.00 HR. ANYWHERE, Think more upon the $75.00 and that is the market for a "handyman"
> Good luck.




We have people here wanting to get home to their families from the oilfield and that is hurting us as they are working cheap just to be home. Living expenses in Eastern Montana and Western North Dakota are outrageous. Just a bedroom in a house will run you $500 or more a month so the $25 an hour for truck drivers and roustabouts don't look so hot. Add all the damn taxes you pay on overtime and you might as well work cheaper at home, sleep in your own bed and be with your family..........


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

You WILL NOT GET AHEAD WITH JUST DOING THE WO's ladies & gents. You MUST be willing to bid and do the repairs to make the $$. Period. And if other people suck at wints... Cause they're new.. That's AWESOME NEWS FOR YOU... Bid a THAW and make 800 bones. Step up your game or your business will die. If you want to know.. Here's some free advice folks.. A short list of things you SHOULD bid at every property:

Shrub trimming
Gutter cleaning
Lawn cuts/ snow removal
Debris
Some venders will pay you to move people's lawn stuff inside
Failed wints 
Thawing water lines
Removing dead animals
And of course our favorite friend ... Mold & discoloration treatment... Pay outs are good and worth the time to photograph and measure. Bid separate line items for each room... 1- bleach treatment of mold, 2-treat discoloration w kilz or drylok if walls seeping. 
BOOM!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

You had a good thing going on until you said to bleach and kilz.


This is not the proper way to treat mold, only makes the matter worse and opens you and your company up to HUGE liability down the road. 
Unless you have the training for mold remediation and have pollution liability insurance that is very bad advice to be giving newbs.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BPWY said:


> You had a good thing going on until you said to bleach and kilz.
> 
> 
> This is not the proper way to treat mold, only makes the matter worse and opens you and your company up to HUGE liability down the road.
> Unless you have the training for mold remediation and have pollution liability insurance that is very bad advice to be giving newbs.


^^^^ Yeah That ^^^^^^

And if you did have mold training and pollution liability you sure as hell wont be bleachin and Kilzen for a $1.00 a sq ft. :lol::lol:


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

Desert Pres said:


> I live in a small area and I know things are bad for all. There are more Handyman ads here than I have ever seen and all the local brokers use them for about 9 bucks an hour. The home owner gets them now for about 10 bucks an hour. Here is the good part, When the job is done they are handed CASH. After all of our over head just to be able to work and wait 45 days to be paid and charge backs it`s said to say but I think they are making more and they don`t have to upload there work every night.
> I know that $20.00 GC add up. Do they, The Handyman can bid more work on the spot and get it. I wish you all could just stop all work for just one week. When the newbies go broke things may get better.
> Can you wait ????


I hear you. It's capitalism in it's meanest form. For awhile, we got paid to do what normal people can do but we got paid more because we found this fun niche called P&P.

Get paid great money to haul away trash, clean, use your chainsaw (heck yeah!).

Like all industries, things change and your out in the cold if your not doing something different. I'm sorry that you think your ceiling is handyman work and your area is flooded with handyman. I suggest specializing in something your good at instead of taking any type of work you can get. I knew a starving handyman who decided to specialize in window replacement. He has been doing very well the last 10 years and I'm coming full circle back to where I started.


----------

